# Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие нужно предпринять меры?



## russianchessplayer (29 Апр 2014)

МРТ:
Отмечается наличие свободной жидкости , которая локализуется в супрапателлярной синовиальной сумке и полости сустава. (Остальные показания в норме)
*Результат МРТ:*
МР-картина соответствует синовиту правого коленного сустава, более вероятно посттравматического генеза. 
Меня беспокоят хруст и легкая боль в коленях при сгибании.


----------



## La murr (29 Апр 2014)

*russianchessplayer*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки и результаты обследования в своей теме. О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/

Врачи обязательно ответят Вам при первой возможности.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Апр 2014)

russianchessplayer написал(а):


> МР-картина соответствует синовиту правого коленного сустава,


Надо обратиться к ортопеду.


----------



## doc (29 Апр 2014)

Причин подобного состояние может быть несколько. И травма далеко не самая вероятная причина выпота, болезненности и хруста. Особенно тогда, когда о травме говорит рентгенолог, а не вы сами.
Одного описания МРТ недостаточно для обоснованного предположительного диагноза.


----------

